# Florida LYS?



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I am going to be in Deerfield Beach, FL, for about 3 weeks starting this Friday. Can someone from that area recommend a LYS in that area? Preferably not one of those stores with very pricey yarns.
Also, are there any knitting groups in that area that would be open to wanderers?


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Just Imagiknit in Lake Worth is fabulous. I'll be in Boca for nine days during the time you're there. If you' don't find a group, PM me and maybe we can meet up for a sit-and-knit.

Linda


----------



## ChrisCre8s (Nov 7, 2012)

Knitters Knook in Delray is a nice store,too.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Beachgirl1000: Love your Avatar. I have that little whatnot too. My daughter gave it to me several years ago and it has a mate of a elderly man that sits on and inner tube float. Just made me smile this morning.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

ChrisCre8s said:


> Knitters Knook in Delray is a nice store,too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

ChrisCre8s said:


> Knitters Knook in Delray is a nice store,too.


Imho (and my knitting group), staff in Knitters Knook -much friendlier than Imagineknit.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

flhusker said:


> Beachgirl1000: Love your Avatar. I have that little whatnot too. My daughter gave it to me several years ago and it has a mate of a elderly man that sits on and inner tube float. Just made me smile this morning.


One year I wasn't able to onthe annual girl trip to Florida. They bought it for me. But it has a better figure than mine.


----------



## Tweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

Where is the store?
Do you know of a needlepoint store in the area besides Stitches by the Sea? The np store on Lake Worth (off Jog) closed. Owners passed away.
JoAnn


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Tweetie said:


> Where is the store?
> Do you know of a needlepoint store in the area besides Stitches by the Sea? The np store on Lake Worth (off Jog) closed. Owners passed away.
> JoAnn


Knitters Nook is in Delray near Military & Atlantic. I agree about friendly staff. Only yarn, no needlepoint. Sorry I don't know of any other NP stores


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

There is a needlepoint store in the same shopping center as Just ImagiKnit.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Oh...this is the storeTweetie was referring to.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

After reading your post, being in West Palm Beach, I jumped in my car and went to ImaginKnit at Lake Worth. Came back very, very disappointed and I'm certainly not to bring my friends knitters there. I want to share my sad experience with you all.
I am a spinner and, of course, a knitter. I am looking for a specific pattern of a shawl collar for a man's cardigan.
I walked in the tiny store and there were 1 or 2 ladies with the owners. One of them ask to help me so I declined who I am and what I needed. I showed her my work in progress (the cardigan) and my spun wool but she showed no interest at all which surprised me very much for someone in the yarn business! She got me a book of patterns to look. I found one with the shawl collar that looks like the one I want to knit. I must say that I make my own patterns based on the measures taken. So, out of the total 4 or 5 sheets of the pattern, I only needed 2 pages: the ones descripting the directives for the shawl collar.
So I handed those two sheets for photocoping them. She told me right away that since I don't buy wool, it's gonna cost me 4$!!!! A lady client sitting there looked at me, disbelieving what we heard and I said: yes yes, that's what it is! I paid and walked out annoyed. Odile


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had only good experiences at ImagineKnit. They were helpful and friendly, but I was buying yarn. BTW there is a needlepoint shop in the same little strip mall-very expensive!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Tweetie said:


> Where is the store?
> Do you know of a needlepoint store in the area besides Stitches by the Sea? The np store on Lake Worth (off Jog) closed. Owners passed away.
> JoAnn


Lake Worth needlepoint shop was a good one! Not crazy about the knit shop in the same strip mall though..people that work there pretty rude. 
Needlepoint Alley in No. Palm Beach is good, I actually call in orders when I'm in NJ & they mail it to me.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

OdileC said:


> After reading your post, being in West Palm Beach, I jumped in my car and went to ImaginKnit at Lake Worth. Came back very, very disappointed and I'm certainly not to bring my friends knitters there. I want to share my sad experience with you all.
> I am a spinner and, of course, a knitter. I am looking for a specific pattern of a shawl collar for a man's cardigan.
> I walked in the tiny store and there were 1 or 2 ladies with the owners. One of them ask to help me so I declined who I am and what I needed. I showed her my work in progress (the cardigan) and my spun wool but she showed no interest at all which surprised me very much for someone in the yarn business! She got me a book of patterns to look. I found one with the shawl collar that looks like the one I want to knit. I must say that I make my own patterns based on the measures taken. So, out of the total 4 or 5 sheets of the pattern, I only needed 2 pages: the ones descripting the directives for the shawl collar.
> So I handed those two sheets for photocoping them. She told me right away that since I don't buy wool, it's gonna cost me 4$!!!! A lady client sitting there looked at me, disbelieving what we heard and I said: yes yes, that's what it is! I paid and walked out annoyed. Odile


Told you... I've tried that shop a few times...my condo is about 2 miles away, One time, DH came in with me...after about one minute be took my arm and headed for the door. These women are VERY rude!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

The Knitting Patch in Longwood FL. on 434. It's worth the drive and right off of I 4.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

OdileC said:


> After reading your post, being in West Palm Beach, I jumped in my car and went to ImaginKnit at Lake Worth. Came back very, very disappointed and I'm certainly not to bring my friends knitters there. I want to share my sad experience with you all.
> I am a spinner and, of course, a knitter. I am looking for a specific pattern of a shawl collar for a man's cardigan.
> I walked in the tiny store and there were 1 or 2 ladies with the owners. One of them ask to help me so I declined who I am and what I needed. I showed her my work in progress (the cardigan) and my spun wool but she showed no interest at all which surprised me very much for someone in the yarn business! She got me a book of patterns to look. I found one with the shawl collar that looks like the one I want to knit. I must say that I make my own patterns based on the measures taken. So, out of the total 4 or 5 sheets of the pattern, I only needed 2 pages: the ones descripting the directives for the shawl collar.
> So I handed those two sheets for photocoping them. She told me right away that since I don't buy wool, it's gonna cost me 4$!!!! A lady client sitting there looked at me, disbelieving what we heard and I said: yes yes, that's what it is! I paid and walked out annoyed. Odile


That's exactly the way they are ---all of the time! We all have had similar experiences.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you all so very much! You have been so helpful! 
And prevented me from having a little temper tantrum over bad manners and bad service!


----------

